# He's BIRDIE !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

For the forum members that upland hunt - this is music to our ears - for members that never put their pup on birds - you will never see the INTENSTY that the Vizsla was bred for - MARK my words - get out in the field & giVe the pup a chance to show you how special they are !!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> For the forum members that upland hunt - this is music to our ears - for members that never put their pup on birds - you will never see the INTENSTY that the Vizsla was bred for - MARK my words - get out in the field & giVe the pup a chance to show you how special they are !!!!!


Amen to that Brother ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It always cracks me up when I see a very expensive and fast Porsche on the freeway doing 55 mph in a traffic jam. 

The person never took it to a track or experienced why it was built. He just likes the looks and feel of the car and the looks others give him.

Should he own the car. If he wants. But why?

BIRDIE is good and as addictive as speed in a race car on a challenging track.
:
RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My proudest moments have been discovering both of my pups' hunting potential. It's an addiction... I get a natural high watching them hunt! ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: He's BIRDIE !*



redbirddog said:


> It always cracks me up when I see a very expensive and fast Porsche on the freeway doing 55 mph in a traffic jam.
> 
> The person never took it to a track or experienced why it was built. He just likes the looks and feel of the car and the looks others give him.
> 
> ...


Us Aussies have a saying......... "All the gear.......no idea"......... Applies to dogs too hey!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz - love great long guns - love the gear - without a pup that HUNTS whats the POINT LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Us Aussies have a saying......... "All the gear.......no idea"......... Applies to dogs too hey!


Ozkar, here in the U.S. we say "all show: no go". Applies to dogs as well. 

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> > Us Aussies have a saying......... "All the gear.......no idea"......... Applies to dogs too hey!
> 
> 
> Ozkar, here in the U.S. we say "all show: no go". Applies to dogs as well.
> ...


I love the quaint sayings.
Another one is "all hat and no cattle".


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: He's BIRDIE !*



TexasRed said:


> redbirddog said:
> 
> 
> > > Us Aussies have a saying......... "All the gear.......no idea"......... Applies to dogs too hey!
> ...


or.......

Mudgaurd......... Shiny on top, full of crap underneath......

( not sure if mudgaurd is a global term. But fender might be an alternative. It's the bit that goes over the front tyre of a motorcycle anyways)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I like that one and yes its Global.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

"All flash and no cash"....that's one we say in UK ;D, or "mink coat and no knickers" ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Or as Casey Stoner so rightfully said to Valentino Rossi........... " Your ambition outweighed your ability ". Bahaha....


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Nah just ring da' dinner bell

SHOWTIME and Bring it

we love to go


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Driving's for show puttings for doe ;D
I just wish I was a better shot. Dog does it right every time.


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

R said:


> For the forum members that upland hunt - this is music to our ears - for members that never put their pup on birds - you will never see the INTENSTY that the Vizsla was bred for - MARK my words - get out in the field & giVe the pup a chance to show you how special they are !!!!!


If one does not hunt, and never will hunt, but enjoys the hunting aspect of the breed, what is the best way to "get out in the field and give the pup a chance to show how special they are"?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

David - join a pointer club - do AKC hunt tests - get a trainer to break pup to birds and gun - or buy some quail set them out and see what the pup does - V Very careful - after you see the pup working a bird field it's like a DRUG !!!!


----------

